# Be Quiet Silent Base 800 Window Orange erfahrungen?



## Typhoon007 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich suche ein Gehäuse im 100 -120 Euro bereich wo die Saphire R9 390 Nitro + Backplate rein passen kann und habe mich fasst schon für das Gehäuse Be Quiet Silent Base 800 Window Orange entschieden. Besitzt das Gehäuse hier jemand oder hat damit erfahrungen gemacht? Auf den You Tube Videos gehen die meinungen ziemlich auseinander aber die meisten Leute scheint es glaube ich zu gefallen.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich find es schade das ein Silent-Gehäuse nur mit einem 120mm Lüfter auf der Rückseite daherkommt.
Das schränkt auch die Kühlerauswahl mit 170mm ein klein wenig ein. Ein Fractal R5 hat zum Beispiel 180mm.
Das spärlich perforierte Metallgerüst der vorderen Lüfter ist auch nicht optimal.
Es wird auch etwas zu viel Kunststoff verbaut für den Preis.


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hast du einen besseren Vorschlag für den gleichen Preis?


----------



## Rolk (29. Dezember 2015)

z.B. Fractal Design R5 oder Cooltek W2?


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2015)

Thermaltake Suppressor F31 mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-1E3-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## buggs001 (29. Dezember 2015)

Mir gefallen die Silent Base Gehäuse auch gut.
Tut es wahrscheinlich aber auch das günstigere 600er.
be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange, schallgedÃ¤mmt (BG005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Ohne oberen HDD-Käfig passen Grakas bis 400mm länge.
Sollte also kein Problem sein. (Siehe Bild 5)

Ja der 120er Lüfter an der Rüchseite ist jetzt nicht das Optimum.
Ich würde zusätzlich jedoch sowiso einen 140er oben rein geben.

170mm CPU-Kühler sind nicht wenig, sollten die meisten passen.
Sogar der Noctua NH-D15 hätte mit seinen 165 Platz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2015)

https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-silent...htfenster-bgw05-a1328733.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
plus 2x https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-wings-2-140mm-bl047-a994425.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
dann hat es vier Lüfter, vorne zwei und hinten und hinten oben und kostet dasgleiche
(Mist, zu langsam, zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke)

Oder Du nimmst etwas schönes, wenn es auch ohne Fenster geht: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html


----------



## Icedaft (29. Dezember 2015)

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die vorschläge aber ich brauche eine mit Sichtfenster. Hätte ich vorher erwähnen sollen. Die anderen mit Sichtfenster die ihr vorgeschlagen habt gefallen mir von aussehen her nicht. Da finde ich Be Quiet Silent Base 800 Window sylischer.


----------



## Rolk (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei den Be Quiet sind mir die Sichtfenster fast schon zu gross. Festplatten bzw. Laufwerkskäfig und Netzteil bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt im Blickfeld.


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei den Be Quiet sind mir die Sichtfenster fast schon zu gross. Festplatten bzw. Laufwerkskäfig und Netzteil bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt im Blickfeld.


Ja ist geschmackssache. Mir ist es egal wenn ich auch die Festplatten im Blickfeld habe. Da ist mir zbs. das doppelglas dämpfung des sichtfensters und noch andere sachen bei dem Gehäuse viel wichtiger. Die verarbeitung zbs. sieht auch sehr qualitativ aus.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Das Fenster sollte man nicht überbewerten. 
Würde Be Quiet jetzt wirklich so viel an Silent-Betrieb ab Werk liegen, dann hätten sich noch 10€ mehr verlangen sollen und dafür die Silent Wings  und erst recht keinen Schacht für ein optisches Laufwerk einbauen sollen. Ja ich weiß, den 5,25"-Schacht kann man auch für andere Dinge verwenden, aber die Mehrzahl baut wenn ein optisches Laufwerk ein, und das macht eben Krach. 
Aber für den Preis verbaut be Quiet zu viel Plastik. 
Das doppelte Glas bringt sicher was, aber wenn dann die Mittelklasselüfter drinnen sind während man selbst doch die hervorragenden Silent Wings herstellt, dann sehe ich das als reines Marketing an. 

Verarbeitung sieht qualitativ aus? Ja toll, aber sie ist allerhöchstens nur auf dem Niveau, welches man sich für den Preis erwartet, nichts herausragendes. Und für den Preis gibts da viel zu viel Plastik. Und das zerkratzt relativ leicht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hab da eine kleine Frage. Ich möchte mir morgen doch die Silent Base 800 Window in Silver und nicht in Orange bestellen und da möchte ich wissen was an dem Gehäuse alles in Silber ist. Also der Standfuss und vorne die Lufteinlässe sind mir schon klar aber auf manchen bildern scheinen auch die schlaucheinlässe für die Kabelmanagement in Silber Ferbe zu sein. Hab da auch bilder gesehen wo die in Schwarz sind bei dem Silver model und weiss jetzt nicht was ich glauben soll. Weiss das hier vielleicht jemand was genau alles in Silber ist?


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

Hast du mal bei BeQuiet auf der Webseite geschaut?
Oder bei Youtube ein paar Videos vom Case?
Die Schlaucheinlässe müssten eigentlich schwarz sein, weils Gummi ist und Gummi ist in der Regel schwarz.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hab auf der Facebook Seite von BeQuiet erfahren von Admin selbst, das alle Gummi Teile in Silber sind. Sogar die Lüfter teile.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja was, Gummi färben ist teuer.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Dezember 2015)

Das stimmt. Ich wollte erst in Orange nehmen aber Silber gefällt mir doch besser und passt auch besser zu meiner Einrichtungen hier im Wohnzimmer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

Hört sich doch gut an.

Jetzt muss BeQuiet endlich mal ein Case ohne Fronttür und mit komplett 140mm Lüftern anbieten.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Dezember 2015)

Die fronttür ist cool und scheint auch robust genug zu sein. Man kann sogar die Richtung wohin aufgehen soll ändern.
140 mm Lüfter kann man nachkaufen wenn man will. Sogar 4 Pin Lüfter kann man günstig kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> 140 mm Lüfter kann man nachkaufen wenn man will. Sogar 4 Pin Lüfter kann man günstig kaufen.



Dann versuch mal im Heck einen 140mm Lüfter einzubauen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Dezember 2015)

Muss ich ja nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

Sehe ich aber heute bei solch teuren Case als Standard an.
140mm Lüfter im Heck sollte zumindest Standard sein, denn das ist der große Knackpunkt bei dem Case. Durch den 120er Lüfter wird es unnötig laut.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde viel lieber die Silent Wings drinnen sehen, ab Werk.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Dezember 2015)

Die werde ich vielleicht später einbauen. Mit PWN.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Und warum PWM? Bringt in meinen Augen nichts außer potenzielles Klackern.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Dezember 2015)

Wie klackern?


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2015)

PWM ist ja eine pulsierende Spannungsversorgung.
Der Lüfter bekommt nicht immer kontinuierlich Strom, etwas mit 12, 7 oder 5 Volt, sondern pulsierend, mit einer variablen Frequenz.
Im Prinzip wird der Lüfter also ständig ein- und ausgeschaltet.
Und bei sowas kann es vorkommen, dass man das eben am Klackern des Lagers hören kann.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2015)

Wobei man aber bitte nicht verallgemeinern darf das es jeder PWM-Lüfter hat, bzw. hörbar ist.
Die Noctua oder BeQuiet die ich bisher hatte, waren davon nicht betroffen.
EKL Wingboost hatte ich selbst schon welche die klackerten auf minimaldrehzahl, mit 100-200rpm mehr war das aber weg und waren trotzdem besser regelbar als ein 3-poliges Modell.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2015)

Das hängt natürlich mit der Art des Lagers zusammen.
Die BeQuiet haben FDB Lager, da hörst du nichts.

Außerdem hab ich ja "kann vorkommen" geschrieben und nicht "kommt immer vor".


----------



## Typhoon007 (31. Dezember 2015)

So hab das Gehäuse in Schwarz Silber mit Saphire Nitro r9 390 Backplate bei Mindfactory.de bestellt mit Gold dingsbums da. [emoji2]  Wie hoch stehen meine Chancen das ich es am Samstag schon bekomme?

Hermes Versand.


----------



## Aexell (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde ja das hier vorgeschlagene Suppressor F31 von der Optik her ganz gut...ist das einfach nur eine kleinere Variante des F51 und welche Vorteile hätte das Define R5 dazu im Gegensatz noch?


----------



## Typhoon007 (31. Dezember 2015)

Vergewaltige bitte mein Thread nicht.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2015)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> So hab das Gehäuse in Schwarz Silber mit Saphire Nitro r9 390 Backplate bei Mindfactory.de bestellt mit Gold dingsbums da. [emoji2]  Wie hoch stehen meine Chancen das ich es am Samstag schon bekomme?
> 
> Hermes Versand.



Mit Hermes?
Also, dann erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Typhoon007 (31. Dezember 2015)

Samstag ist auch schon nächstes Jahr. [emoji2] [emoji6] 
Hermes hat keinen guten Ruf schon klar aber mittlerweile sind die besser geworden und ist auch der Standard Versender von  mindfactory.de Zumindest hatte ich da kein DHL Versand zur Auswahl beim bestellvorgang.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2015)

Kann sein, dass das Paket für DHL zu groß wurde oder Mindfactory ab einer bestimmten Größe nur noch Hermes nimmt.


----------



## Typhoon007 (31. Dezember 2015)

Hab schon grössere Pakete von mindfactory.de mit DHL bekommen. Zuletzt vor ein Jahr aber kann sich auch mittlerweile geändert haben.

Ps.
Glaube die Graka und Gehäuse werden sowieso getrennt verpackt und dann zusammen versendet.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2015)

Eine Preisfrage sicher.
DHL hat den Preis für Pakete ab 5kg erhöht und Hermes ist günstiger.
Ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Typhoon007 (10. Januar 2016)

Hier ging es weiter. Ich habe auch schon kurz berichtet und bin bis jetzt zufrieden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...chsel-worauf-muss-man-besonders-achten-2.html


----------



## meus (13. Januar 2016)

Hab mir das Gehäuse auch gekauft. 
Hab mir extra dazu auch die Silent Wings geholt, Sie aber letztlich doch zurückgeschickt. 
Wenn ich am daddeln bin, oder Kopfhörer aufhabe höre ich das Gehäuse nicht entspricht also meinen Ansprüchen. 

Lautlos ist es aber auf keinen Fall. 

Hab auch für meine R9 390X einen HDD Kasten ausgebaut, so habe ich aber richtig viel Platz. 

Besonders positiv sind mir die orangen Gummilöcher an den Seiten aufgefallen. So kann man super Kabelmanagement betreiben. Habe meine ganzen Stromkabel durch die Löcher an der hinteren Gehäusewand versteckt. Sieht echt gut aus so


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Januar 2016)

Hast du meine Fotos schon gesehen? Gefällt dir das so wie ich die Kabel durch die Kabelmanagement öffnungen durchgeführt habe? Hast du auch Fotos? Vielleicht kann man sich gegenseitig ja helfen und Tipps geben wie man die Kabel noch besser durchführen könnte.


----------



## meus (14. Januar 2016)

Das machen wir doch gerne. 

Hermes hat heute nämlich endlich meine neue CPU, Mainboard, RAM etc. geschickt  

Problem ist nur das mit der Wasserkühlung. Entweder baue ich diese ein, falls Sie auch gut passt (oben) , falls nicht muss ich den Dark Rock einbauen. 
Hab mir vorsichtshalber 2 Kühllösungen bestellt, eine davon geht dann Retoure 

Bilder gibs heute Abend ! 

cheers


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Januar 2016)

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Januar 2016)

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2016)

Lebst du noch?  Ist es so schlimm geworden das du keine Fotos machen kannst?


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2016)

Hab Grüne LEDs eingebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2016)

Was sind das für welche?


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2016)

Ganz normale LEDs von Revoltec mit.   Ein/Aus Schalter.
Die hatte ich hier rumliegen. Ist auch das erstemal das ich sowas einbaue. Die Kabel waren etwas zu kurz so das ich nicht am Gehäusedecke platzieren konnte. Reicht aber erstmal so auch.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2016)

Und die Stromversorgung?


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Januar 2016)

4 Polig Molix Stecker


----------



## Typhoon007 (7. Februar 2016)

Hmm wenn ich die LED Lämpchen über den Schalter einschalte friert Windows ein. Wo kann das Problem liegen?


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

Über welchen Schalter?


----------



## Typhoon007 (7. Februar 2016)

Von LED Lampen der Schalter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Kurzschluss?


----------



## Typhoon007 (8. Februar 2016)

Hmm werde ich machen. Frage mich aber warum das so ist? Ist Revoltec denn so schlecht?


----------



## Typhoon007 (8. Februar 2016)

Hab ausgebaut. Worauf muss man beim kauf von LED Lampen eigentlich achten damit sowas nicht passiert?


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Februar 2016)

Kommt beides leider nicht in Frage für mich.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2016)

Aqua Computer farbwerk USB, Aquabus Version (53170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Februar 2016)

Was genau ist das?


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2016)

Ich verbau in meinem Bekanntenkreis so was:
Liqoo® 100cm 1m RGB USB 2.0 LED Strip Streifen Leiste Lichtkette Wasserdicht 20 Einzelfarben 15 x 5050 SMDs: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
Absolut unkompliziert.


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Februar 2016)

Schick. Wieviel Strom würde denn sowas verbrauchen bei 12/7?


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2016)

Die Variante mit 1m braucht auf 100% Helligkeit ~700mA, drei Stufen reduziert wo man immer noch blind davon wird ~400mA.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2016)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Was genau ist das?



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kFH7ugB_hvs

Die Lösung wenn man LEDs am Netzteil betreiben und bequem steuern will.


----------



## Typhoon007 (11. Februar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Variante mit 1m braucht auf 100% Helligkeit ~700mA, drei Stufen reduziert wo man immer noch blind davon wird ~400mA.


400 mA bei 12/7? Sorry kenne mich garnicht aus. Irgendwo gabs mal Strom Rechner. Werde damit mal ausrechnen was das im Monat/Jahr macht.
Das mit der Helligkeit würde mich stören denn ich bin ziemlich lichtempfindlich und bekomme sogar Kopfschmerzen dadurch.
Muss schon Augenfreundlich sein wenn dann.


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2016)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Das mit der Helligkeit würde mich stören denn ich bin ziemlich lichtempfindlich und bekomme sogar Kopfschmerzen dadurch.
> Muss schon Augenfreundlich sein wenn dann.



Deswegen kann man es ja auch dimmen.
+ - an dem kleinen Controller, bleibt auch nach dem Ausschalten gespeichert.

Im gedimmten Zustand verbrauchst du praktisch nichts mehr, da brauchst du dir über die Stromrechnung keine Gedanken machen.
Je nach Netzteil hebt sich das mit dem Wirkungsgrad sogar wieder auf.
Bei 400mA brauchst du ~5W noch stärker gedimmt wirds übern Daumen bei 3W liegen.


----------

